# Oh no oh no oh no oh no



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

My kindle was delivered or tried to be delivered while i was gone today  They will prbably try again tomorrow, but I have to go away tomorrow too. Don't they ever think about people working ang stuff?

What to do?? I'm sort of panicking here!!! Help me!! Help me calm down! I'm almost crying seriously. I think I will skip "work" tomorrow if that's my opportunity to get it. I'm death scared it will be loosed..


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you arrange to have it delivered elsewhere - say work or a neighbor? Don't panic - it won't get lost. Contact the carrier to arrange delivery. Breathe!


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL


----------



## dhajra (Jun 2, 2009)

If it's being delivered by UPS, and you want to, I think you can go to the local UPS facility and pick up the package in person.  I did that recently -- not with my Kindle, but with a couple of cell phones I had ordered.  You should call whoever the carrier is right away and see what the options are.  It might be out for delivery again already, though, depending on the carrier.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Can you pick it up at a UPS Store?


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Just call the UPS. I had the same problem recently, so I called UPS and requested that the driver re-deliver the same day. However, he got the message too late and it was brought back to the facility. The facility was open until 7pm so I just picked it up from there. Good luck!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay, I talked to them. I have to skip work tomorrow. Don't take the chance that it will be lost.. 

Can you believe it? I would have had my dear kindle by now, but my housekeeper wouldn't kvit for it or what it is called in english. I van't believe it!! Can't blame him though, probably would have been scared for myself. I have looked forward to getting my kindle so much, and it was here! And now it is back in oslo. They didn't even put it at the local postoffice. Then I would have had it by now  

I can I make time pass until tomorrow? Soon finished my book too. Kind of sad now. And I feel really bad for skipping work.. It's not exactly work though. It's a place where you are to find out what to do with your life. 

Say something to make time go fast peeps. It goes slooooooooow......


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

But Winter is overseas


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Winter - go to the Not Quite Kindle Thread, or the Picture Thread - go waaay back and read some of the older posts, you will find yourself quite entertained    And don't forget we are all here for you!  Just be sure and let us know when you get it


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay, maybe I will actually do that! And finish my book of course, The Catcher in the Rye. But to think I could have been a proud kindleowner by now, and now she's back in Olso, an hour from here   

Well well at least I will have it by tomorrow. Now I just have to think about how to put it into words to the leader of the course. It's a reading and writing program, so kindle fits right in, but a little thin exuse anyway. I won't lie to him, that's for sure, so I will just tell him quite frankly that I have to wait for my kindle (I told him about her) and that I will do extra tasks when I get back. 

Thank you for calming me down hehe. I was a bit freaked out here now.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I remember how excited I was.  Dona is right, you can read a lot of really funny and interesting things to take your mind off of it.
deb


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I tried hmm but I guess my mind is too settled on kindle. Can't focus. Haha. I will conitue reading other kindle-related things here I think. Still a bit unsure if I should charge the battery fully too. I think I am to scared about doing anything wrong with my kindle, should relaxe a bit haha.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

It's not quite as sensitive as you might be scared of.  I had K1 and now K2 and I've only had to reboot a couple of times.  Nothing to panic about.  (Although I did panic the first time.)  Just remember that there is always someone on KB that has an answer, and these days the Board is active almost 24 hours a day.
We're always here for you.
deb


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks! That's really good to know! What is reboot exactly?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Winter, keep us posted and let us know when you receive your Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

There is a slide switch on the top that you will use to wake your Kindle up.  
To wake up you only have to hold the switch for a couple of seconds.
To reboot you hold the switch for longer.  
deb


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

drenee said:


> There is a slide switch on the top that you will use to wake your Kindle up.
> To wake up you only have to hold the switch for a couple of seconds.
> To reboot you hold the switch for longer.
> deb


Thanks! Do you happen to know exactly how long? Only so that I don't do a reboot by accident.

(sorry stupid questions..)


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Winter, keep us posted and let us know when you receive your Kindle!
> 
> Betsy


Of course I will! Skipping course tomorrow, and will get it around 12 or 14 i think. My time ehe.. (Norway)


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> Thanks! Do you happen to know exactly how long? Only so that I don't do a reboot by accident.
> 
> (sorry stupid questions..)


30-40 seconds, and even if you did it by accident, it wouldn't mess anything up.

I'm excited for you to get your Kindle tomorrow!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

haha okay, then it won't happen by accident.

I'm so exited!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Your excitement is wonderful.  
deb


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Winter, go to the Kindle Boards Photo gallery http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,10.0.html and find all sorts of screensavers to save and put on your kindle once you get it. There are MANY threads, and MANY pages of pictures in each thread. it will make the time pass more quickly if you are busy.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

I thought you've already got it. Just stay on the computer and hours will fly by. It's a freakin time machine.


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

my first one was  in the mailbox , and my second was  hanging on my front fence  (it was raining). We get out stuff at our front door most of the time.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Winter9 said:


> Okay, I talked to them. I have to skip work tomorrow.


Winter9 - c'mon, We all KNOW that's just your excuse to be able to spend the day with your new Kindle!!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

FearNot said:


> Winter9 - c'mon, We all KNOW that's just your excuse to be able to spend the day with your new Kindle!!


Okay, that's partly true.. They actually said they could deliver it at my work, but i don't know the correct adress and I don't trust them finding me, so I told them to deliver it to my door.. BUT of course it's really convenient to be able to spend most of the day with her....


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

drenee said:


> Your excitement is wonderful.
> deb


I'm happy someone thinks haha. I'm boring my parents and friends and just about everyone! But just wait 'til they see my beautiful kindle! And when she get's her new Oberon, everyone will be really jealous


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Is it tomorrow yet in Norway?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

My kindle was posted to work as it needed someone to sign for it.  I had been tracking it online (live in Australia) and knew it had cleared customs for delivery.  It is a small office where I work, and my partner and I own it.  I only work IN the office on Fridays and thought THAT would be the delivery date.  Yay.  Got into work on Friday and there was my Kindle, - not only had they not bothered to call me about it the day before, (I live 5 minutes away) but it had been completely unwrapped by the bloody office assistant.   Just lying on the desk, naked and alone.

Yet they call me about all sorts of stupid stuff.

So much for enjoying the experience of receiving it.


----------



## Lyndyb (Jan 4, 2010)

OMG, Pushka, your Kindle was unwrapped and left naked and alone on your desk?  The OUTRAGE and INDIGNITY!!    Doesn't it make you wonder whether people have any sense at all when they do something so ridiculous?  Who would leave any expensive electronic sitting unattended?  I'm glad it was still there when you got in - and I'm sorry you lost the opportunity to meet your Kindle as soon as it was delivered!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Just for fun, click on the link in my signature that says "The best Kindle Watch story ever: MINE!"  You will laugh when you read about what I had to do to get my long awaited Kindle 1!!!!


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Am I really the only one who didn't have to have someone sign for either of the Kindles shipped to me and they just left them on the doorstep?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I've bought 4 k1's /2 k2's/a k2i/ and a dx.  Some were for gifts, stop laughing. Anyway, all were left on my doorstep. All delivered by UPS and none had to be signed for. Now that I think of it I've never signed for anything in this house that was delivered UPS. Wonder if my Ups guys doing it wrong, *shrugs*


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I didn't have to sign for mine.  I thought it was maybe because it was another country.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am guessing because it was an overseas parcel.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

All three of my Kindles were just left on the step, no matter what the delivery method.. I think at least two came fedex.

Even the DX was below the threshold for signature because I bought a refurb.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

So it should be about 6:30am now, Winter.. hopefully you are able to sleep through some of the hours before your kindle arrives


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have slept yes hehe. Now it's 09.32 here. It will arrive between 12 and 14! I can use it while it charge?  How can I wait? 

"Today today today tralala" *singing*

As for the poor kindle left alone, naked. Who would unwrap something that doesn't belong to them? And to leave it there alone. 

I will be in my bedroom today. There I can totally see if someone comes, just in case they ring the bell at my housekeepers, and they think I'm not home.. I WILL HAVE IT TODAY! 

Apart from my vacation last week, I haven't been so exited about something in a loooong time! I'm bubbling inside, and I just smile all the time! So happy to be here and wish my dear one welcome! It's good I have proof here that I'm not the only one racting this way, or I would have believed myself mad  

09.38.....


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Winter9 said:


> I have slept yes hehe. Now it's 09.32 here. It will arrive between 12 and 14! I can use it while it charge? How can I wait?
> 
> "Today today today tralala" *singing*
> 
> ...


No one said you weren't crazy, just that you fit in with the rest of us!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Just for fun, click on the link in my signature that says "The best Kindle Watch story ever: MINE!" You will laugh when you read about what I had to do to get my long awaited Kindle 1!!!!


That IS the best Kindle Watch ever, I actually feel lucky even if I didn't get mine yesterday. At least she will be here today!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

intinst said:


> No one said you weren't crazy, just that you fit in with the rest of us!


Ah! Yes, that's a better way to put it!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

10.20.....


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

12.05

Okay, now the time is moving really sloooooooooow.....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay it should be 13:02 right now. Any sign of the UPS guy?

L


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

C'mon, it is 10.36pm here and it needs to arrive before I can go to bed!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

13.06 and I'm starting to get a little nervous. Yesterday he was here 12.45. Okay, he can still come. They said I could probably expect it to be here before 14.


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm sitting here with my coffee, smiling while reading - this must be one of the most infectious and charming kindlewatches in a very long time!  

Kathy


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Pushka said:


> C'mon, it is 10.36pm here and it needs to arrive before I can go to bed!


Hang out! It will be here soon. (I hope)


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Breathe.... breathe... okay, it's not arrived, and I'm starting to get even more nervous and frightened. After all I'm home from work to wish her welcome, and I'm going to be so mad if they don't deliver it today!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I called them, now they say before four o'clock. Isn't that typical? Just hope it will be here. They say maybe because of the weather, maybe it will come later. What weather?? We are supposed to be Vikings here in Norway, and every time it's snowing  even just a little (like now, almost nothing), everything just stop working. Like we haven't seen snow before!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Aww man .... it will arrive after I leave for work ... and I'm training people today so I can't kindleboard-surf ...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

RELAX - BREATHE DEEPLY - repeat numerous times,
but
don't take your dyes off the window  

You also need to read Prazzie's Kindle Watch story, she's in South Africa and her's kept us on the edge of our seats!

Just don't forget us!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Winter9 said:


> I called them, now they say before four o'clock. Isn't that typical? Just hope it will be here. They say maybe because of the weather, maybe it will come later. What weather?? We are supposed to be Vikings here in Norway, and every time it's snowing even just a little (like now, almost nothing), everything just stop working. Like we haven't seen snow before!


Let's invoke the might power of Thor, the Viking King, to make your Kindle appear...

That sounds serious, doesn't it? LOL

L


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hahaha normally I pray to God, but it sounded good  

Pleaseeee arrive!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

While waiting you can go to Kindle accessories and watch what oberon I have bought and what decal I think will go to it


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Winter9 said:


> Hahaha normally I pray to God, but it sounded good
> 
> Pleaseeee arrive!


I have a little statue of Thor on my desk at work and I count on him to keep things running smoothly. But I bought him in Iceland, not Norway.

L


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Anju No. 469 said:


> RELAX - BREATHE DEEPLY - repeat numerous times,
> but
> don't take your dyes off the window
> 
> ...


Where do I find it?


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

They called me! It will arrive today! But because of the snow, I could expect it to be a little late. Right now, I don't care, I WILL HAVE IT TODAY!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I have a little statue of Thor on my desk at work and I count on him to keep things running smoothly. But I bought him in Iceland, not Norway.
> 
> L


I have a statue on my desk of Stressa, the guardian goddess of office stress


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I have a statue on my desk of Stressa, the guardian goddess of office stress


Hahahaha.

I also have a Don Quixote type guy, that my son bought me when he was in Spain. And a shot glass from Wyoming. Nothing to put in the shot glass, tho.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> I have a statue on my desk of Stressa, the guardian goddess of office stress


Fantastic!


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> You also need to read Prazzie's Kindle Watch story, she's in South Africa and her's kept us on the edge of our seats!


Indeed. Not being able to accept the Kindle delivery because you're not at home? Pfft! Being told your Kindle has been "seized indefinitely" by customs, now that's harrowing!

Hope it makes it through the snow and to your door safely


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

How do I find her kindle watch? I want to find it!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Who was the person who had a package (was it a Kindle?) held hostage?  
That was harrowing.
deb


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I will be kindleowner in around ten to twenty minutes!


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh my goodness!  I keep coming back here to see if it has arrived yet.  I don't post a lot, but I can't help expressing my anxiousness.  I want to know the minute it arrives!  lol


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

It's mine !!!!!          

15.22


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

Grats!!!!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE ARRIVAL OF YOUR K!!

deb


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks  

It says that if I will use my kindle and continue charging, eject her from the computer. Is it possible to use her while charging through usb? how?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

No, you cannot use it while charging through USB.  You can use her while using the wall charger.
deb


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I can't use the wallcharger, but it looks like she some battery, so i should be fine reading a bit shouldn't I ?


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love her!!!!! I absolutely love her!! I haven't read two pages yet, and still I can say the reading experience is wonderful!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> No, you cannot use it while charging through USB. You can use her while using the wall charger.
> deb


Actually, with the K2 you CAN use it while charging through the USB. You can eject it from the computer and continue to let it charge.

Winter, I'm so happy you finally received your Kindle. Enjoy!


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

You can use the kindle while it's charging; if she's connected to your computer via usb "eject" the kindle but do not disconnect the cord from the computer. 


Then it will be charging while you're using it ^^


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Totally didn't understand that!! Tell me again. What part is the cord for example?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

WHEW.  I was  holding my breath catching up on this thread.  Your enthusiasm is inspiring.

Plug the usb cable into the computer.  Then if you locate the Kindle in the list of drives on the computer and right click and eject it, you can read while the usb cable is still connected to both your Kindle and the computer and it will continue to charge.

Hope that makes sense and helps.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

WO WOO WOOO HOOO

Bells and whistles and happy dances


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks! That actually made more sense   I love her I love her! Imagine I have lived 24 years without her! 

I am looking forward to getting my oberon and a skin, but for now, I am just enjoying her company


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

*do the happy dance too*


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Downloading free books now while eating. Wish I had hot chocolate, but I will take some tea or something. My sis cleaned here, it's all empty haha. I will dig further into Dragonflight after eating and transferring. 

I am a happy girl! Me and my kindle, Michelle are a perfect match


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

We need a photo of the happy girl with her new Kindle baby.  Congratulations!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't know how to take a photo   Will need to check it out, but I suspect it will take some time. I need to spend some time with her first   She's plane now with an amazon black leather. I'm waiting for my oberon, so I decided to buy a cheap cover while waiting. She can't be naked you know.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Your logic is flawless! Congrats!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Haha thanks


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

ValHallaGirl said:


> my first one was in the mailbox , and my second was hanging on my front fence (it was raining). We get out stuff at our front door most of the time.


That is not good


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Congratulations on receiving Michelle!!!

I have enjoyed your Kindle watch very much. =)

Enjoy your baby!!~


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

908tracy said:


> Congratulations on receiving Michelle!!!
> 
> I have enjoyed your Kindle watch very much. =)
> 
> Enjoy your baby!!~


Thank you! I am enjoying her of course very very much! I love her actually! 
Was a little bit concerned about getting charged $20 instead of $2 , but I have mailed amazon, and I am confident it will work out fine.

I am enjoying and struggle to take my eyes off The Legend of Oescienne, a fantasy book from an autor on this forum!  6% into the book I think I can safely recommend it to anyone who reads fantasy!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Yay!  So glad Michelle has arrived and that you are enjoying her!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Now we are going to bed. I'm hungry, but I want to go to bed and read! There's some magic about reading on bed that can't be explained...! 

My oberon butterfly purple has been shipped by the way! I'm looking forward to be able to buy my skins too  

Goodnight from Winter and Michelle   And thank you all for doing my kindle watch easier to handle! After reading Prazzie's story though, it was nothing... 

I will continue to tell you how we are doing here in Norway


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, living in Australia I hope you realised I stayed up all night waiting for it to arrive!  

Enjoy!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww haha. 

I love her! I have said that a hundred times, but I really do! I read yesterday at bed and it was just a wonderful feeling lying there with my own kindle!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations, Proud kindle owner Winter, 
Aren't you glad you didn' t go to work so you can stay home and get to know your new baby?
Enjoy & Welcome!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am so glad I did it! Even though I didn't get it before after work kremt. But at least I didn't risk it coming while I weren't home.. 
And I did kindle watch together with you guys  

I am so happy! I read The Legend of Oescienne, and it's a great book! I love a fantasy page turner!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Still going strong with Michelle! Currently reading The Legend of Oescienne, 60% into it, and I love it! I can't understand how I managed life without Kindle! It's the best invention ever! 

I have downloaded lots of free books. Have also bought In Her Name Omnibus, and The Deed of Paksenarrion (baen books) by Elisabeth Moon. 

I'm totally in Kindleworld


----------



## renesme121 (Mar 8, 2010)

it is really sad u had to wait 
but i have to wait till 24 of april   cause my mum wont let me have it untill my birthday and it is already here and unpacked and i can see it


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Winter:

We have a stray dog in the forest who loves to wander onto the farm and EAT UPS packages.  I have to catch her and lock her up whenever I'm expecting one. Fortunately, my Kindle fit in the mailbox. Since we got it from Amazon, it came that way. Whew! 

(Sorry you have to wait so long, Renesme, but it will be worth the wait!)


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Renesme: That's torture!!!    

archer: I'm waiting for a package now, do you think the dog of yours has a relative in Norway? I should probably check just to be sure!


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Relax - take a few deep breaths - nothing is ever as bad as you imagine it to be - everything will be fine and once you've got it in hand you will wonder what all the fuss was about.

Trust me, 

                          - Tbb


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> Aww haha.
> 
> I love her! I have said that a hundred times, but I really do! I read yesterday at bed and it was just a wonderful feeling lying there with my own kindle!


Its a great nightly companion


----------



## mominsky (Feb 23, 2009)

now, i know this is completely off topic, but thought i would weigh in on something said very early about UPS.

i would urge everyone to NEVER call UPS and ask them to re-direct the package somewhere else.  I hate to say it, but doing that makes it seem like that is something that happens often, and is a serious security risk.  Let me explain.  I used to work at a Jewelry store, and we had items stolen this way all the time.  People would buy things on a stolen credit card number, order it and have it shipped to the billing address for the credit card, but once UPS/FEDEX would get their hands on it, they would call them to have it delivered somewhere else instead - that way, the charge would go through correctly and everything, and they could get the package.  The things they required for authorization was NOT sufficient, and several VERY expensive items got lost that way.  I believe it all resolved when we found that FEDEX would not allow altering of the delivery address except by the shipper - where UPS would allow anyone with the right information (i beleive the delivery address and tracking number were all that was required), to change the delivery address.

Again, sorry for the off topic, and it really is only a UPS problem, but couldnt STAND how people would do that...and i hate when it is encouraged, cause they have no reason to change their ways.


----------

